# Mission Bow problem



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm trying to help a friend with a problem he's having with his new Mission bow. Every few arrows...the arrow would impact either very high or very low in the target....no left or right flight problems. When we paper tested the bow, the tear in the paper woud consistently be nock low...the tip would penetrate the paper and the tear would go downward with the nock exiting 3 or 4 inches below the tip entry point. We tried moving the nocking point on the string up and down without any change in the tear. Shot different stiffness arrows...with no change. This is a two cam bow and I was wondering if it could be a cam timing issue. If anyone could help, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

I would say check the cam timing.


----------



## ralphy670 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would also say cam timing but also check for fletching contact. Are you shooting a drop away?


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes ...the bow has a QAD Hunter dropaway rest. Not familiar with cam timing this bow...is this a fairly easy process. I have worked with Mathews single cam bows but have yet to time a dual cam bow.

Should I try spraing the rest with foot powder or something similar to see if there is contact with the rest...there looks to be good clearance from the riser, cables and guard, and shelf?


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I would set the arrow to 90 degrees to the string and running thru the center of the berger hole. Start there and check to make sure the cams are rolling over at the same time (this is timing the cams). Also, something that could be checked is the timing of the rest, more often than not, poor arrow flight can be attributed to the drop away rest falling too quick or not quick enough.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it necessary to mark the cams with whiteout or tape to observe the advancement of each cam and how is the timing of the cam accomplished...string twists? I have already set the bow to 90 degrees to the string over the berger hole so I'm beginging to suspect a rest timing problem. I'll check the cam timing (if I have guessed the correct procedure for doing it) and if not...please let me know what steps to take to time the cams. Thanks to all for the info so far.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

tht


----------



## archeryman2009 (Jun 11, 2010)

Spray the rest and check for contact first. The QAD hunter rest tend to bounce alot. We wont even sell them. Sell a ton of LDs and HDs but no hunters since they make so much contact.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks archeryman


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

all your timing information can be found here. http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

As archeryman stated the regular QADs are notorious for "bounce back" and causing errant arrow flight.
Hence the LD and HD versions which corrected this issue and of course cost more!


----------

